# Dexter Breeding Bull



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Legacy Bennach of Paradise, 100% Full Blooded Irish Dexter bull.
Triple registered: ADCA 049150 LDCR L03973LH-21HH PDCA 302260-C
Born March 17, 2021.
Black, carries dun.
Horned.
Smaller than average. Should mature at less than maximum height.
Non-Chondro.
PHA Free.
Gentle natured, easy to be around.
Excellent feet and legs.
Flat, level topline and level tailset.
Good depth of body, nearly level bottom line.
Grass fed plus a good mineral program.
Never vaccinated, no hormones.
$1500 includes registration transfers and health certificate for interstate travel.
Contact information is on the second page of my web site.


Index » Page 1 of 2


----------

